# APPLYING FOR A SALARIE VISA/CDS



## AnnaXX

I hope you're all doing well. I want to ask about my situation.

I was an Au-Pair (September 2019-June 2020). Then I decided to work as a full-time declared Garde l'enfant for 18 months but my salary was not at minimum wage (July 2020-December 2021). Now I have declared Sortie d'école (January 2022 to present) and declared Childcare/Babysitter (January to February 2022) and (April 2022 to present) with different families and will sign a new CDI this coming June with new Family as Garde l'enfants.

I will be in France for 3 years in September 2022 and with almost 24 months declared job. But with an expired Au pair visa since end of August 2020.

My question is: am I already authorized to apply for a Visa de salaire / Carte de séjour or a visa adapted to my current situation? My employers are ready to help me manage everything, but of course I also need my part as an employee.

The reason why I couldn't renew/convert my visa is that it was already too late plus it's during the COVID-19 that makes my situation more difficult. And each prefecture I (we) contacted had a different answers, which confused me a lot So I decided to wait three consecutive years of stay in France and with 24 months of declared employment. However, some people were able to apply for the said visa/CDS even without complying the above-mentioned requirements.

I hope I can get a good response regarding my situation as I am planning to apply for the said visa this coming July if possible.


Thank you very much and good day !

Anna


----------



## Bevdeforges

To change your status to that of a salaire, I think your employer is going to need to get work authorization to hire a foreigner - which usually involves them having to show that they have tried to hire someone already authorized to work in France and have not been able to. Take a look at this page from Service Public Autorisation de travail d'un étranger salarié en France

It depends a bit on the nature of the job you are being hired for, and on the type of visa/carte de séjour you are currently on. Your employer may want to take a look at the requirements for an employer to hire a foreigner already in France: Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur


----------



## AnnaXX

Bevdeforges said:


> To change your status to that of a salaire, I think your employer is going to need to get work authorization to hire a foreigner - which usually involves them having to show that they have tried to hire someone already authorized to work in France and have not been able to. Take a look at this page from Service Public Autorisation de travail d'un étranger salarié en France
> 
> It depends a bit on the nature of the job you are being hired for, and on the type of visa/carte de séjour you are currently on. Your employer may want to take a look at the requirements for an employer to hire a foreigner already in France: Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur



Hello Bev,

Thanks for your response.

I think some employers have done this kind of thing too and were able to get the Salaire for their employees (with a valid visa). However, in my case, I have an expired Au pair visa since August 30, 2020. And I am a full-time Nanny since 2020 to present with different Families.

Do you have any idea if I could already apply for this type of visa/CDS?


----------



## 255

@AnnaXX -- I suggest you check-out Jean Tarquet's website, he has quite a few past news letters, that discuss your exact situation in his Q & A. www.jeantaquet.com - I am a cultural bridge between France and the US Cheers, 255


----------

